
Microsoft releases version 2.0 of its deep learning toolkit - minimaxir
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/01/microsoft-releases-version-2-0-of-its-deep-learning-toolkit/
======
minimaxir
The important feature is Keras compatability: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/cognitive-toolkit/Using-CNT...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cognitive-
toolkit/Using-CNTK-with-Keras) (although it doesn't seem to be in the official
repo yet:
[https://github.com/fchollet/keras/pull/6800](https://github.com/fchollet/keras/pull/6800))

In terms of "how is CNTK better than TensorFlow," CNTK performs 6x better _at
minimum_ on old LSTM benchmarks, which is big.
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.07249](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.07249))

